# The traumas of a fitted kitchen



## Goldfynche (Jul 22, 2016)

When we viewed our house, before buying, 2 years ago. One of the things that attracted us was the size and facilities of the kitchen. Everything has been fine up to now until the oven heating element decided to blow
This happened to me once before, with a previous fitted oven. And it was simply just a case of removing a back plate and replacing the element. Done in 15 minutes.
This time though, the element is not accessible internally! The whole oven looks like it will have to be removed! Which means dismantling half the kitchen! Nightmare!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2016)

Yikes!  Our kitchen is the same.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 20, 2016)

We moved into our condo a year and a half ago and found the wall oven would cremate anything that was put in it.  Investigation revealed that they were no longer made in that size.  Some careful measuring indicated that the opening in the cabinet would have to be enlarged to fit the new replacement.  I had a pro do the installation since it was covered by a policy that was included in the purchase.  Works great now.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 20, 2016)

We have a different set of oven woes. Ten years ago we had a bigger family and my husband was a terrific chef. Maybe fifteen years earlier he had gotten a used Wolf stove. Apparently they discontinued regular ranges in 2000. They're known for professional grade stoves which is probably the kind we have. Have you ever been in a professional kitchen and the burners go high enough to torch the ceiling? Yep...that's it. They say parts are available but this thing needs a whole overhaul.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 20, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> ...it was simply just a case of removing a back plate and replacing the element. Done in 15 minutes.
> This time though, the element is not accessible internally! The whole oven looks like it will have to be removed! Which means dismantling half the kitchen! Nightmare!!!



I totally sympathize, Goldfynche.  

You have touched on the only subject in which I believe there are vast conspiracies.  Appliances are purposely made so that you can't fix them easily, or at all.  And they aren't made to last.  So... you will buy another one every time some little thing goes wrong, and then have to remodel your house because the new items are a different size.    Good for the manufacturers, bad for the consumer and the landfills.  

I can still order parts for my stove that was made in the 50's, but through an independent parts dealer. I dread the day it konks out, and it should any day now by all rights.   I hate this trend.


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 21, 2016)

I am ignoring my oven woes ATM. At least the hob (gas) works.
Last night I made a lasagne which would normally spend 25 minutes in the oven. But this time I used a Halo oven with no problems except that I had to make it in a round dish instead of the conventional rectangular one.


----------



## ossian (Aug 21, 2016)

Unlucky! Taking the oven out in many cases is not too bad. Remove several screws down either side of the case and slide out from the kitchen carcase. Then you can access the element from the rear of the appliance. It sounds like yours was built by someone who wants to come back to maintain it whenever anything goes wrong.


----------

